# Asheville, NC?



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

Any meet-up groups or support groups near Asheville, NC? :huh


----------



## Kyrsta (Jan 23, 2012)

I know this was a LONG time ago, but I live in Asheville, contact me any maybe we can find one together =)


----------

